# Yahoo- Spirituality May Help Adolescents Cope With Chronic Illness (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Chronic illness can lead to poorer quality of life - particularly for adolescents. New research shows that spirituality may help teens cope with their conditions.View the full article


----------

